# Colson Bull Nose Serial Numbers



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm curious about the serial #/letters on the '41 Firestone bikes. The Goodyear Double Eagle/Double Eagle Deluxe aka "Clipper" has a "GY" stamped on the bottom bracket. The girls bike Olan123 posted has a "L1 FCC" with six numbers and a restored Bull Nose I'm looking at has a "OCXXXX" serial #. For those of you that have original Bull Noses could you please post your serial #/letters stamped on the bottom bracket? Do all of the legitimate Firestone bikes have "FCC"? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 27, 2016)

When I get a chanxe I'll post up my super cruisers bullnose serial. But here is my ladies Firestone Cruiser serial number for now!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks! I would like to see others. Also do these frames have holes for a typical head badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 27, 2016)

My clipper has "GY"


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2016)

As far as I know all the '41 Goodyears have "GY" what I'm trying to determine is what the Firestone bikes have. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 28, 2016)

Here's my boys Bullnose. 
It's hanging in my dark garage so it's not a great picture but it says FCC


----------



## ranman (Jan 31, 2016)

I have been told mine is a bullnose Colson. The serial number on mine is 4162   FCC with a G1 underneath. It has the screw holes on the steering tube for the tank to be attached but no badge holes.


----------



## ranman (Jan 31, 2016)

Here is a pic of my sn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. It looks like the Firestone bikes were stamped "FCC" and have the month/year thing like the Clippers e.g. G1 and a crudely stamped serial #. I was also told that the bull nose frames do not have holes for a standard headbadge--just the holes in the side of the head tube for the tank screws. If anyone has a different opinion I'd be interested in hearing it. V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 31, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks guys. It looks like the Firestone bikes were stamped "FCC" and have the month/year thing like the Clippers e.g. G1 and a crudely stamped serial #. I was also told that the bull nose frames do not have holes for a standard headbadge--just the holes in the side of the head tube for the tank screws. If anyone has a different opinion I'd be interested in hearing it. V/r Shawn




Would I be correct to assume that my J1 stamp would be 10th month of 1941.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Not sure because some companies e.g. Schwinn skipped the "I" which would throw this off a month. If anyone has either a Double Eagle or Firestone with an "I" please post. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 2, 2017)

Serial # on my '41 Colson badged "Scout". Could be the wrong badge, likely a Firestone Cruiser or Flying Ace.


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Jul 20, 2018)

This interesting. I read through this post and went out to check the SN on my Goodyear Colson. Here's a pic. This looks to be an original bike but the serial number has me questioning that now. Clearly marked FCC on the BB.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks! I would like to see others. Also do these frames have holes for a typical head badge? V/r Shawn



no badge holes just ,  only holes both sides of steering tube for the tank on a bullnose


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 20, 2018)

On above bike badge screws look different and obviously have been in and out. Perhaps this bike lost it's og Firestone badge? If the badge is removed does the the ghost outline match the badge outline?


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Jul 20, 2018)

> On above bike badge screws look different and obviously have been in and out. Perhaps this bike lost it's og Firestone badge? If the badge is removed does the the ghost outline match the badge outline?




The top screw has definitely been replaced. It comes in and out easily. The bottom screw is tight though. If it'sever been out it has been decades ago I would say. I'm afraid to remove it without removing the forks and checking the back side of screw inside head tube or at least soaking it for a few days in penetrating oil. There is no shadowing from a different head badge that I can see on the head tube.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm curious about the serial #/letters on the '41 Firestone bikes. The Goodyear Double Eagle/Double Eagle Deluxe aka "Clipper" has a "GY" stamped on the bottom bracket. The girls bike Olan123 posted has a "L1 FCC" with six numbers and a restored Bull Nose I'm looking at has a "OCXXXX" serial #. For those of you that have original Bull Noses could you please post your serial #/letters stamped on the bottom bracket? Do all of the legitimate Firestone bikes have "FCC"? Thanks, Shawn



The Firestone 3-characters F-codes might not be well documented or understood.

I have a bullnose tank model, with the large side holes in the head, with the Colson date code of G1 for July 1941; and the Firestone 3-characters code “FCC”.
F = Firestone;
C = year 1941, (A/’39; B/’40);
C = manufacturer Colson; (H/Huffman; and W/Westfield).

We have also seen a recent 1938 Firestone built by Colson with a simpler “FS” stamp, for FireStone, and a corresponding Colson “I8” stamp for September 1938.

I believe that the separate Colson date codes really help to authenticate the similar Firestone codes for other manufacturers.

Some of this Firestone coding information is dispersed among various one-manufacturer threads (probably the _definition_ of not well documented); such as for Huffman built Twin-Flexers.

One member who might have understood the Firestone codes, say for Huffman-built models, (FAH, FBH, and FCH), seemed to deny any 1940 Westfield-built Firestone bicycles (e.g., stamped “FBW”).

I believe that there may be some members who might maintain other websites that better explain the Firestone serial numbers &c., but I could not find it actually spelled-out on the CABE.


----------

